# grabber(hydrotrims)



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i,m going to be trying some of these corner beads this week.water activated glue on bead,they have the same surface finish as the no coat flex.curiuos as to what others have found with this product.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

They aren't a bad product. Easy to install. I bought one of those little half gallon pump up sprayers found in the gardening department of most home improvement stores for spraying them. I don't have a corner bead roller so, I set them by hand. 

I will say that I don't use them much anymore. I can't really say why but, I just don't use them anymore.

The only thing to remember is to keep them stored in a very dry place. If they sit in the back of your truck overnight, the overnight accumulation of dew will activate the glue rendering them almost useless. I had a few that the glue had already activated before I used them and wouldn't stick. I ended up stapling them on and got them to work.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i'm glad you mentioned the dry storage,i would'nt have considered that until the damage was done,not that i would leave them out in the rain or anything but the overnight dampness is something i would'nt have thought about.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's a old thread mitch http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/hydrotrim-1415/


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I used hydro-trim once and liked it but I like the mud set bead better :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I tryed em but did not get a good feel for em, I believe a bead should have a metal strip in the middle, I like Vynle for messed corners, small jobs

don't get me wrong Trim Tex I love a lot of your products


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> here's a old thread mitch http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/hydrotrim-1415/[/QUOTE for the most part it seems there's alot of room for error in the application and in the product itself.as someone else had mentioned there's too many ifs .after reading the remarks it appears the bad qualities outway the good but i.m going to have to try them anyways just for curiousity.thanks for the input.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

My supply gave me about 10 pieces of it a while back. I just used my brush to lightly dampen. It went on pretty darn fast and had 0 problems finishing them. I hear they are pricey and havnt seen them here for a while but if they were avail. Id prolly give them another go:yes:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i finaly used some of these beads yesterday,like chris had said,it was very quick install for bead.fit well with plastic adapters.8' bull 2.99 a stick.although i use paper bead for every appl. that i can,4.69 a stick,i'll definately be using the hydra beads on smaller jobs and bulkheads.


----------

